
Show HN: Music Time for Spotify – song recommendations to get you in flow - software_hq
https://www.software.com/music-time
======
whitepirate20
Cool plugin but please give details on this domain

------
aberatiu
Wow. Expected the domain to belong to some big corp.

------
sciencewolf
How much did software.com cost?!

